# creamsicle had twin does



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

These babies even were born with their ears standing up. The multicolor one is about a pound bigger but they are super friendly, healthy, and bouncing already. Grin


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awww,super cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

very sweet!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Their first outing out of the birthing pen. They have such spirit already.


----------

